# 30 Breeder Stock List



## p787 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey guys, haven't had a nice running tank in a while and I'm looking to get back in the game. I have a 30 gallon breeder sitting around and I figure that is as good a place as ever to start! Does anyone have any good stocking ideas? I was thinking maybe a few exodons and a pleco or two. Or maybe a couple of rainbow snakeheads. What do you guys think/suggest?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

a small shoal of exodons would work. i wouldnt recommend a pleco with them though. you might wanna look into something smaller if you want a community tank. 30 gallons isnt a whole lot to play with. you could raise a single jack, or go with a brackish tank with puffers...maybe switch it up with silver dollars and a clown pleco or firemouths and a few cory cats. ...you see where this is going. you're limited by size but the options are endless. 
personally what i would do with a 30 is what i am doing with a 30. raise a single jack. but it really depends on what you want. just browse around a pet shop, do some homework and start making your list of fish you want. 
let me know what you decide


----------



## p787 (Sep 7, 2005)

I see where your going. Thinking back on it the last time I had exodons I tired adding a pleco and that didnt go to well







Tank is set up and going to the LFS today to get some cyclers. Thinking about ultimately going with the rainbow snakeheads, great looking fish with alot of personality. Maybe a red wolf fish if I can get my hands on one. Brackish would have been interesting too but i guess theirs always next time. The great thing about the 30 breeder is the large surface area allows for greater gas exchange, so even if it's not that big I incurred that benefit. Will post pics once everything is said and done with!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope you have another huge tank for the snakeheads... a 30 breeder will hardly last a few months.

Yes, they only grow to 8-10 inches, but... swimming room is important.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cant wait for the pics









i only have a standard 30. not the best tank for a lotta fish but im fortunate to have a love for smaller cichlids. i have a nice 6 inch jack dempsey in there. 
anyways, yeah post em up here when you snap em. ttyl


----------

